# Dog related question



## nautidawg (Oct 1, 2017)

Hi All!
Looking for clever designs either to buy or DIY, to help dogs get down companionway steps. Ours are rather steep-medium breed dogs. But we don't want them to jump them onto a new salon floor.

Thanks!


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Quickest, safest...also least expensive...your 2 arms...


----------



## Derek Shelby Jones (Nov 7, 2018)

My Rhodesian Ridgeback comes down my very steep steps. i put a rug at the base of the companionway, so he doesn't slide. My main concern is as he gets older the damage he may be doing to his joints. i am considering rebuilding the steps to be more gradual, but this will make the steps come past the galley counter. 

Gd luck.


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

I have two thoughts:
1) How about using the forward hatch? The dog can jump in on an old blanket on V-berth to keep clean from dirty paws. You could use a folding platform, or a Rubbermaid storage box, that doubles for under setee storage, as a step for the to get out. Or, just pick him up and stuff him up through the hatch. As my dog got older, she didn't mind being picked up to be put in the back seat.

2) Make a long folding ramp out of two lengths of 1x10 planks that are 4 or 5 feet long and hinged in the middle. Glue carpet on it. Hinge it so that it locks in the open position when weight is placed on it. Then it can be folded and stowed in a rear berth when not in use.

Oh:

3) Get a dog life jacket that has a handle on top. Just lift him in and out. My dog never minded being lifted in and out of the car or pickup trucks like a suitcase.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Jack is our new dog and new to the boat... his first experience was hanging around under the boat as it was painted. Once it was splashed and move to in water winter storage I brought Jack to the marina. He's only about 18 pounds and just 1 year old. He did jump off the dock a month ago and swim back and forth across the marina in pursuit of some ducks. He can swim but he can't get onto the dock without help.

He's afraid of the metal ramps so I have to carry him up or down. I hope that changes.

When I put him on the deck he jumped off the boat. Might be useful if he could handle dock lines.

He doesn't like the deck... perhaps he is scared... he jumps off onto the dock! So I put him below and he slept on the settee most of the day When I put him into the cockpit he went down the companionway steps. WOW. I am not sure if he fell, or jumped or what.. but he didn't cry out or hurt himself. YIKES

Jack is not a salty dog yet.... he will be next summer!


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

My dog was afraid of the diving board because it bounced, but she eventually came to love it. She even learned to use the springiness of the board to gain loft to launch herself in the air. Platforms that move are [not] natural.

Edit: "Platforms that move are NOT natural." 
Dogs have to get "sea legs" also. And some have to get "dock legs", and "gang plank legs".


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

It's hard for me to distinguish between training and forcing a dog to do what we want. Love dogs, but I remind myself they are an animal that knows how it obtains food and is treated well. I think we often misinterpret that as affection. Everyone gets to decide for themselves what price they extract for that power. 

Pets are still considered property under the law, which gives every owner the right to do as they please, short of cruelty. Although, to be sure, cruelty laws are to identify the psychopath, as much as protect the animal. Many mental diseases, or propensity to abuse humans, are indicated by animal cruelty. There are advocacy groups that want to give animals personal rights under the law, which could dramatically change decisioning around medical treatment, euthanasia, living conditions, maybe whether we can force them to go to sea. A pet is never emancipated, like children.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Minnewaska said:


> It's hard for me to distinguish between training and forcing a dog to do what we want. Love dogs, but I remind myself they are an animal that knows how it obtains food and is treated well. I think we often misinterpret that as affection. Everyone gets to decide for themselves what price they extract for that power.
> 
> Pets are still considered property under the law, which gives every owner the right to do as they please, short of cruelty. Although, to be sure, cruelty laws are to identify the psychopath, as much as protect the animal. Many mental diseases, or propensity to abuse humans, are indicated by animal cruelty. There are advocacy groups that want to give animals personal rights under the law, which could dramatically change decisioning around medical treatment, euthanasia, living conditions, maybe whether we can force them to go to sea. A pet is never emancipated, like children.


I give Jack a lot of freedom. He does not need a leash... stays close by... because he wants to. He's got a crush on me and likes to be close by. Leash laws are more to protect others... and that's understandable for some dogs. Jack is small, friendly and not a threat to anyone. Sure some people don't like any animals close to them.. and that's understandable too. Dogs need to learn not to bother people even when they think they are just being friendly. Smart dogs learn how to behave in public.


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

nautidawg said:


> Hi All!
> Looking for clever designs either to buy or DIY, to help dogs get down companionway steps. Ours are rather steep-medium breed dogs. But we don't want them to jump them onto a new salon floor.
> 
> Thanks!


As been mentioned, the first thing is a good fitting PFD with a handle. Some dogs might figure out a companionway ladder but most won't.

But even a medium sized dog can be moved below decks with a good handle vest. The handles on their vests make docking, loading unloading, a breeze. Just another 'boat tote' bag with handles that we all use regularly and they become comfortable with being handled like luggage. In fact it's the same thing with babies onboard, we've done both.

The best thing we've done with our sailing dogs is get them onboard as soon as possible. In the off season, take them to docks and ramps for walks.

They become natural sailors and perfect companions on the water and will likely beat you aboard from the dock.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

fabulous dogs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

TomMaine said:


>


Omg, great picture!


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Cute dog, excellent photos!

I would urge everyone to go to a brick & mortar with their dog to try on PFDs. Proper fit and proper location of the handle are critical. We had heard great things about the Ruffwear PFDs, but the handle was so far forward that our dog was hanging on by his neck. We tried another brand and had the opposite problem where the handle was too far back, and the dog was going face-down when we tried to lift him. Our dog had the best fit and balance with the West Marine brand, which is on clearance now (to be discontinued?):








Every dog is different, so you must try all of them to find the one the fits best, and with the proper handle placement for good balance.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

West didn't have something for Jack. We'll get serious in the Spring. I want a bright light color... neon yellow or green,


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

I have one sailing dog and one dog that won't get on the boat. Same home environment and training obviously, but two entirely different canine opinions. 

You gotta see what you dog wants to do.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

My dog is a 13 year old 60 pound Basset Hound, he is on his third sailboat with me. He is actually a pretty good sailor. Think Fred from Smokey and the Bandit. Likes to hang out in the cabin with the kids, curled up on something soft. Until the kids annoy him, then he comes out to the cockpit with me, until he gets splashed or rained on, then he goes back down below. However, he does not do stairs. My current companionway is no challenge to him, but on previous boats we found a quick boost up or down the stairs is all he needs.

He is kind of long, so its uncomfortable for him to be one handed by his life jacket (although we can in an emergency), so we do one hand on the life jacket, the other hand underneath him to give him a little extra support.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Sal Paradise said:


> I have one sailing dog and one dog that won't get on the boat. Same home environment and training obviously, but two entirely different canine opinions.
> 
> You gotta see what you dog wants to do.


Belle and Bo westies were together their whole lives and on the boat as puppies. One liked the car and other didn't one liked the boat and the other not so much. Of course after a few years they both were comfortable on both. Bo rode the bow of the dink. Belle hunked down inside. Neither liked to swim or the rain. But they both came to be comfortable with us on board and learned how to handle heel and tacking... switching to a secure position on the low side. hahahahaha


----------



## danvon (Dec 10, 2012)

These two got used to the boat pretty fast. No issue with running up and down the companionway stairs although they're young. I agree that not every dog is a sailor though. Life jackets are a must for getting them back on board.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

A gangway is the kindest thing for the dog. You'll find folding aluminum ones designed for driving 4-wheelers up onto pickup truck beds, typically two separate ramps (you'd only need one) that are 3-6 feet long with a hinge in the middle. Glue some carpet over one so the dog get some grip...and you can always keep the pair to use as a gangway when you're docked stern-to or in some other situation. Yes, a nuisance to stow, to a nuisance to get past...and you might want to put a cowbell on a strop next to the companionway, the same way folks do on their home door knobs, so the dog can learn to "ring" when he wants to go out.


----------

